# Pen boxes



## JAB1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Is anyone planning to do a group buy of pen boxes, both single , doubles?....either the cardboard or cardboard or felt or plastic?[8D]


----------



## rlharding (Feb 28, 2008)

Mannie just did one.  He may have some boxes left.


----------



## Monty (Feb 28, 2008)

Sold all the extras I had. I'm planning another the first of April. However, if enough post here that they are interested, I could do another buy sooner.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am interested either now or whenever.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm up for a buy, I missed the last one , Like a DUMMY[)][]


----------



## BrentK (Feb 28, 2008)

I would be interested just keep me posted.
Thanks,


----------



## hunter-27 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was in on the last but in too small of quantity, I'd be in again ASAP.


----------



## England14 (Feb 28, 2008)

I would be in for some more singles and a few doubles.


----------



## JAB1 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am also in.....keep us posted.....


----------



## Monty (Mar 1, 2008)

OK...talked me into it. BUT...I received an email from Novel that the prices were going up Feb19. Checked the web site and the boxes are still the same price. I will contact Novel box on Monday and see if the box prices have increased. If so I'll need to adjust the prices on my web page to reflect it.


----------



## Dario (Mar 2, 2008)

Monty,

I would be interested on buying some of the all black single boxes too.  Let me know once this group buy is on.

Thank you.


----------



## Monty (Mar 3, 2008)

The buy is on here http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=34347


----------

